# Bill of Rights



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-bill-of-rights.259413/

:smt1099


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

link not working........


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> link not working........


Hmmmm.......it's working on my end.

I'll try and re-post the link in a different way.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Hmmmm.......it's working on my end.
> 
> I'll try and re-post the link in a different way.


Comes up with a "you must sign in to view" error.


----------

